# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dreams of being a girl

## slayer

I've had countless dreams on which I am a girl...

I like these dreams. I'm not sure why though...I don't know what it means...

Can someone give me some possible reasons why I dream about being a girl?

I'm a guy (obviously), I'm not gay, and I'm not attracted to guys.

I don't want these dreams to go away (probably my favorite dreams), but I would just like to know why I have them.

----------


## Forsaken

Gender identity and sexual preference are not the same thing. Which is to say; which gender you would rather be has nothing to do with which gender you like. Just something to consider.

----------


## Burned up

I don't really have a clear answer for you.  But I too have (very occasionally) been a girl in my dreams and I too enjoy these dreams.  I was also a teddy bear once and enjoyed that too!

I agree with "forsaken" (above) about gender identity and sexual preference.  Two quite different things.  I have had varuous conversations with men who say that the only reason they can think of for wanting a sex change would be so that they could have a lesbian relationship!

Dreams can present us with anything we can imagine.  If we can imagine what it's like to be the opposite sex then we can dream it.  It may suggest that we're curious about what it mught be like.  But where I think looking for meanings is most relevant is in how we respond to the dreams.  You say that you enjoy these dreams, which I take to mean you enjoy the escapism.  But I think also we enjoy a kind of intimacy with our opposite-sex side, i.e. the parts of us we identify with the opposite sex.  Think about what was so different about being a girl, and perhaps try and integrate these parts of your self into your daily life (the clothing etc is optional!!!).  It's rather fun!

----------


## Robot_Butler

I often dream I am a girl.  I think Identity, in general, is not consistent in dreams.  I rarely feel like the same person I am while awake.  I think this is one of the reasons it can be so shocking to suddenly become lucid and remember who you really are.

EDIT:  Good to see you again, BU.  I've been missing your insight  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> EDIT:  Good to see you again, BU.  I've been missing your insight



Thanks RB.  I drop by here occasionally but as my DJ is now over at MM I spend much more time there.  MM is cool for lucids but isn't much into interpretation  :Sad: 

I'll try and come by more often - if the compliments keep coming by, that is  ::D:

----------


## CrescentFox

Perhaps being a girl in your dreams suggests the feminine qualities in your personality. That would be my two cents.

----------


## Audio

> Perhaps being a girl in your dreams suggests the feminine qualities in your personality. That would be my two cents.



Agreed.
Dr.Drew says that sometimes when your parents tell you they wanted a girl in your childhood men start to want to feel feminine but are not gay, maybe this is what's happening here because you have an anime girl as your avatar lol im the same way exept i like cute looking stuff rather than feminine.

----------


## guitarboy

Where you hot?
just...curious...

----------


## juroara

definately for me the switch is mental! 

when I turn into a boy, I'm different some how. it's hard to explain. very rarely do I find myself roleplaying as a guy. and like others, it's not sexual. the only time things got weird was when I roleplayed as Link and saved Zelda. Zelda fell in love with me and wanted to kiss me as I held her in my arms. I pretty much was like..not now Zelda..im saving the world!  :tongue2: 

when I turn into a guy, I still find guys attractive. If the attractive goes some where, that usually just turns me back into a girl.  ::D: 

I have noticed, I can do some things in dreams easier if I'm a boy. I can run faster, climb faster, jump higher. And actually....things effect me less emotionally, seriously!! The big picture becomes more important. Saving the world and that stuff.

as a female, I'm a loner. I lead no one, no one leads me. Even the blade of grass can effect me emotionally if I find it beautiful. I'm more of a flyer than a runner. Use more dream powers. The smallest things matter, its all in the detail. And if the world is in danger? I'll just fly to a different one. 


weird!

----------


## Hazel

I dream I'm a guy all the time. Once for an entire week I was a guy in every single one of my dreams. For me, I think it has to do with the fact that a lot of the girls I know are so frail and feminine that it seems they can't enjoy life to the fullest for fear of silly little things like getting dirty.

----------


## Burned up

> I dream I'm a guy all the time. Once for an entire week I was a guy in every single one of my dreams. For me, I think it has to do with the fact that a lot of the girls I know are so frail and feminine that it seems they can't enjoy life to the fullest for fear of silly little things like getting dirty.



Although there is cultural stuff (like the use of pink and blue), I think we each have our own individual constructs of what it is to be male or female.  

When I'm a girl in my dreams, I notice I tend to feel less pressure to achieve and I also feel more part of the world around me than separate from it.  I presumably internalised all that in my childhood.  It's especially useful to identify this from dreams as it helps me see just how conditioned I am IRL.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

I think it's pretty normal to be one of the opposite gender in a dream, I think its because we sometimes act as a character like in a film, and sometimes we play a role of the opposite gender. 

Last night I was a woman in a dream, I am sure because I saw myself in perfect 3rd person view, sitting at the beach and sitting on the ocean floor.

I see no changes in my behaviour when I'm a woman in dreams. 

It's not very common for me though, maybe in 1/15 or 1/20 of my dreams.

----------


## yuriythebest

hmm, the only dream so far in which I haven't been myself I was jack bower in 3rd person.  Still, I wouldn't worry if I were a girl in a dream, I would welcome the unique experience if I became lucid while in such a state.

----------


## Nigello77

I too regular have similar dreams. I am a biological male. Usually they involved me as either a secondary schoolgirl or a female secretary or schoolteacher using wearing a suit with either a knee-length or ankle length black gypsy skirt. I have to admit that I do like these dreams. Also, in these dreams there are usually the same women in them with me. "Michelle", "Emma", "Karen" and "Adrienne", usually in lesbian-type situation. I myself identify with the female personalities of either "Andrea" or "Shirley".  I usally have extremely long curly dark brown or dark hair in these dreams which can also be quite sexy and erotic as well. I should point out as well that some classic tv adverts have also been involved in these dreams as well, mainly involving washing powder or breakfast cereals.

----------


## Neo Neo

I've had dreams of being a girl before as well. Yeah like others have said, its probably because of role-playing or subconscious desires, but yeah its interesting!

----------


## Nigello77

> I've had dreams of being a girl before as well. Yeah like others have said, its probably because of role-playing or subconscious desires, but yeah its interesting!



yes it certainly is alright. There's no doubt about that at all. I've even had homosexual dreams about being a woman too, even though I'm not actually gay in real life!

----------


## Cavel

The are many ways to interpret such dreams. I believe, ever since we are conceived, we are yet to be defined by a gender. Of course, we are first of all girls because of our chromosome, however, when our gender is determined, it being a girl or boy, the gender that was not chosen remains dormant. The moment we start having these kinds of dreams, we feel more connected to our feminine/ masculine side. Have you ever felt more whole? Like a breath of fresh air. It may be worrisome, the dream may make you feel strange. Personally, for me? I think makes me feel more complete,  knowing now how it feels to be a girl. It's interesting.. In my dream I was a girl, meeting all these kinds of people, being bad, good. I was going to college and had worries about something.. I don't remember well. But me, being a girl? All I can say is I'm a pretty girl. LOL

----------


## Nigello77

Yes thats how I appear as a woman in my dream (usually as a brunette).  Ive also had lesbian relationships with blonde and dark-haired women too!

----------


## riddlepug

I'd like to give in my two cents: maybe it's an unconscious part of you that displays feminine qualities? If this female version of yourself is an ideal version of femininity, then it could be the Jungian _anima_, which is the ideal woman in a man.

Being transgender, I also propose that it might be a subconscious desire to be more feminine or even downright be a female. Don't take my word for it, though, it's a serious condition if that's the case.

----------


## Nigello77

Well I can in all honesty say that its possibly the former. The "unconscious part of you that displays feminine qualities" as I have absolutely no desire or wish to physically become a female. I think part of it may be the fact that when I was a child, a lot of women were very good to me (others not so much) so I've always (and still do) admire women greatly. ~I'm a full 100% straight guy by the way!

----------

